
Ask HN: Do you still support older browsers? Or do you use latest web tech? - interfacesketch
If you support the latest browsers only, what modern features do you use? For example, do you use CSS Grid? Or variable width fonts?<p>If you still need to support older browsers, what are the reasons for that?
======
mooreds
Depends on the situation. I worked on a site for lawyers and we needed to make
it work in IE11, because that was the site all the lawyers used.

I was just at a bank the other day and saw IE being used. It is still 8% of
the wider market: [https://www.netmarketshare.com/browser-market-
share.aspx?opt...](https://www.netmarketshare.com/browser-market-
share.aspx?options=%7B%22filter%22%3A%7B%22%24and%22%3A%5B%7B%22deviceType%22%3A%7B%22%24in%22%3A%5B%22Desktop%2Flaptop%22%5D%7D%7D%5D%7D%2C%22dateLabel%22%3A%22Trend%22%2C%22attributes%22%3A%22share%22%2C%22group%22%3A%22browser%22%2C%22sort%22%3A%7B%22share%22%3A-1%7D%2C%22id%22%3A%22browsersDesktop%22%2C%22dateInterval%22%3A%22Monthly%22%2C%22dateStart%22%3A%222018-09%22%2C%22dateEnd%22%3A%222019-08%22%2C%22segments%22%3A%22-1000%22%7D)

------
rcavezza
To piggyback on mooreds - you need a baseline to see what your target market
uses (if you’re making the business decisions)

An easy answer is to add Google Analytics to your site and support browsers
that account for greater than 0.5% of your visitors

